# Fischereiabgabe Niedersachsen/Bayern



## Pherol (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage bezüglich der Fischereiabgabe. Und zwar habe ich mit ca. 16 Jahren (2005) meinen Fischereischein in Nierdersachsen gemacht. Habe dann allerdings dort nie geangelt. Nun bin ich vor 2 Jahren nach Bayern zum studieren gezogen und habe hier dieses Jahr wieder das aktive Angeln angefangen. Jetz werde ich jedes mal, wenn ich mir eine Tageskarte kaufe komisch angeguckt mit meinem blauen Angelschein und kriege auch jedes mal die Frage ob ich denn auch die Fischereiabgabe bezahlt hätte und ob der überhaupt gültig wäre. Gültig ist der Schein generell meiner Meinung nach (habe auch schonmal bei der Gemeinde angerufen und die haben mir dies bestätigt), aber zum Thema Fischereiabgabe habe ich noch nichts herausfinden können. Muss ich diese also Nierdersächsicher Angler in Bayern entrichten, in Niedersachsen gibt es die ja nicht, jedenfalls habe ich nichts entsprechendes gefunden? Oder war die Fischereiabgabe in Niedersachsen gleich im Fischereischein enthalten?
Würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen!
Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------

